# Outdoor Auto Grow ~ First Time!



## LilDad (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey folks,

I live in a state (VA) where you can legally grow 4 plants at a time, so I’m taking a crack at some autoflowers with an outdoor-grow.
I have afghan, gorilla glue, northern lights, and skunk autoflower seeds in the fridge and I’m excited to get started!  I’m doing an outdoor grow because it feels the easiest way to start, and I don’t have the time/money/bandwidth/space for an indoor grow.
I was planning on using compost from our  yard with rabbit ****, decayed hay, grass clippings, egg shells, coffee grounds, etc and checking the pH around March to get between 5.8-6.2.  I hope to get two batches of four plants in by mid-September with the first germination late April.  What are some user friendly tips that y’all have?  I have two young children, so I won’t be able to fuss over these plants too often, so I want to have that background established.


----------



## kevinn (Nov 24, 2021)

Welcome fellow Virginian !!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2021)

Welcome to the Passion my friend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 24, 2021)

Welcome aboard and if you have any questions on auto flowers we have a member here who is one of the original breeders of autos and he has a PhD in Fertilizers and Cereals


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2021)

Did he invent


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Run now or you will be stuck here like the rest of us.
Welcome


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

It's just a ......


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2021)

Your soil set up sounds just a little rich, unless your tilling it up into existing soil similar to the red clay type in Georgia. Auto's only need half or slightly less of normal nutrients anyway. There is a character named Carty here. Search him out and read a bunch of his stuff first,  then ask him anything.


----------



## LilDad (Nov 25, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Your soil set up sounds just a little rich, unless your tilling it up into existing soil similar to the red clay type in Georgia. Auto's only need half or slightly less of normal nutrients anyway. There is a character named Carty here. Search him out and read a bunch of his stuff first,  then ask him anything.



That’s super helpful!  Do you think mixing in some fill dirt or topsoil to a proper pH  with my compost would be helpful?  I’ll read his stuff soon!


----------

